# Undershirt size?



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

This is something I ought to know the answer too, but I don't. So be gentle, please.

For some time I've been wearing XL undershirts (and, just for the record, size L OCBDs and XL polo shirts), but I'm losing weight (over 20 pounds thus far, with another 40-50 pounds to go). Then I'll be able to wear size M shirts for the first time in way too long (and get a new, more Ask Andy-ish wardrobe to boot)! Problem is, while I think I wore size M undershirts back then too, I don't remember for sure. And I've since come to realize that I don't know what the rules are (if any) for undershirt size! Are you supposed to wear the same size in undershirts as you wear in shirts, or larger? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave (Mar 17, 2003)

Anybody?


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Dave said:


> Anybody?


Roughly the same size, but since its alpha sizing, comparing one brands alpha sizing in shirts to another's in t shirts may be futile. Just buy 3 medium sized fruit of the loom t shirts and see how they fit over the shoulders.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Even if the manufacturer sells the undershirt by sizes labelled small, medium, large etc they will provide a sizing chart to advise the measurement that applies to the size. Normally small is 36 - 38 inches, medium 38 - 40 inches and so on and so forth. Whatever size chest you are then that's the size undershirt you require. Bingo! Problem solved. 

Well done with the weight loss. :icon_smile:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Shaver's info on normal sizing is pretty much what I see everywhere. For a regular crew neck t-shirt (not undershirt), I will wear a L or XL, depending on brand. I figure the fit is more important than what's on the label. For undershirts, I wear a Hanes medium (40" chest), and I like my undershirts to be kind of snug - the Hanes medium might be a hair looser than I prefer, but a small would just be too tight/short.

From someone who has also worked on losing weight over the last few years (down 40, maybe another 10 or so to go): Good job and keep plugging!


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm down five; fifteen more to go to where I was before I left my last job. Forty-five more to go to my ideal weight.

I am by no means "athletic," but I wear, and fit in, Brooks "Slim Cut" dress shirts in 16/35. I wear a Large in most sport shirts by Brooks Brothers but require a XXL in Michael Kors or anyone any more "fashion-forward."

Undershirts should be fairly snug to avoid creating additional layers of billowy fabric that negatively impact the appearance of your shirt. So if you think you need a smaller size now, or will need a smaller size then, it wouldn't hurt to buy one shirt (or how many are in a pack) and see what happens.


----------

